

Ask HN: From WebDev to JsDev - ofcapl_

Hi everyone,
I&#x27;m a Web Developer, focused mainly on frontend part. Currently I encounter with more and more job offers, which are focused on plain javascript app development and salary higher than I could ever expect as webdeveloper.<p>My question is - how complicated can be a switch from a job where most tasks are based on DOM manipulation, ajax requests and jQuery animations to plain javascript app development? Can You suggest some example apps which I should try to develop before making decision to switch? What additional tools should I master?<p>Is here any webdev&#x2F;jsdev who have gone through similiar specialization switch?
======
kellros
There's definitely a huge difference between supplementing your HTML with some
JavaScript and writing a JavaScript application.

JavaScript as a server side language is a new playing field, with different
trade-offs, obstacles and design. I built an API service last year using Koajs
(alternative to express), Gulp (alternative to grunt) and a bunch of other
things.

Recently I've been looking into isomorphic JavaScript single page applications
and have been learning a bunch of new things, such as webpack, yahoo
isomorphic flux stack (fluxible, routr etc.) and application structuring.

You'll be surprised by how little you really know about JavaScript as a
programming language till you start with server side and SPA development. I'd
suggest you start off with building a traditional web application in Node.js
(with gulp) before attempting SPA development. Also take a look at React and
Babel.

~~~
ofcapl_
thank You for the answer.

------
wingi
As WebDeveloper you start with the HTML and build your end product. As
JsDeveloper you start with an JSApp and integrate the HTML Templates (or only
the structure).

It's a complete different work model - try to start with a react or angular
app based on commonJS.

~~~
ofcapl_
thank You for the tip - btw. I have also some experience with Meteor.js so I
think it can be handy.

